# Port Isabel Results



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A couple quick updates. The tournament website will be updated shortly.

However, a fair number of boats showed up for the Port Isabel tournament and a few tarpon did too.

Four fish were landed. One was tagged with a satellite tag. One other, the largest fish of the tournament was jumped but lost when it became entangled in an anchor line.

There was no pro division winner. Amateur Division - Charles Park Team (Larry Elrod Angler) won the amateur division with one fish caught and tagged with a PAT tag. Tied with this team were Jim Farley Team (Sally Farley Angler) and Doug Webb Team, each with one qualifying fish landed as well but since Charles Park got the first one, that broke the tie.

The overall Tournament Series winning team was that of Jim Farley - with Sally Farley and Lisa Ward, who fished at all four tournaments, and Chris Summers, who fished at Galveston and Port O'Connor with the team. The team PAT tagged three fish in total.

For the tournament, nine fish were tagged up and down the coast of the twelve we had sought to tag during the tournaments.

Here is a photo of Charles Park's winning fish and the last tarpon tagged this year during the tournaments with a PAT satellite tag.

The website will be updated with photos and other information shortly.

www.tarpontomorrowproam.com


----------



## Jimmy Durham (May 25, 2004)

*Photo*

Scott,

What a awesome picutre, did you take it?

Sure wish I could of been there! Schedule just would not allow it.

Jimmy Durham


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yep... 

It was a good time had by all... wish yall had been there...


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

That Picture is Badd *****...Glad a few fish showed up for you guys down there...It was looking pretty dead earlier in the month. Wish I could have made it down there...Next year for sure...

Scott, out of all the Tags that were put in fish this season, how many are still on fish?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Scott said:


> ...wish yall had been there...


Not near as much as I wished I had been there!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Great picture Scott and good work with all the tournaments.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Jake, I think six are still in fish out of the nine placed. But don't quote me on that.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow--great picture! I can't wait to participate again next year in Galveston. From the kayak that is, I'm not giving up!


----------



## Lovett (Sep 20, 2005)

Excellent Photography...! KUDOS!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Some Pictures of the Overall Winning Team*

Here are a couple shots of the 2007 Tarpon Tomorrow Texas Tournament Series Champs. Not pictured is Chris Summers who fished Galveston and Port O'Connor with the team.

From left, Lisa Ward, Jim Farley and Sally Farley.









From left, Sally Farley, Jim Farley and Lisa Ward in the picture below.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*More Tournament Pics*

I'll post more later too... but here is a start... obviously the action was kind of boring at times this past weekend....


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

*Total embarrassement*

The guys were totally embarrassed to have the Farely team be the POC winners and the overall Taron Tommorrow Touranament champs. Jim & Chris are good guys but to have two wo-men on the winning team is hard to take.

But then, who wouldn't want to get into that boat.

Congratulations to Sally, Lisa, Jim, & Chris... well done.

Again thanks, Scott... outstanding job.

TC


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

More photos from Port Isabel -


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Scott,

How many of the tarpon tagged by the Farley boat we caught by wo-men?

TC


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Tarponchaser said:


> Scott,
> 
> How many of the tarpon tagged by the Farley boat we caught by wo-men?
> 
> TC


TC,

One each by the _*ladies*_ and one by the captain.

Chris


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

That was my worst fear. Thank God that Jim caught one. The humilation is almost unbearable. Sally beat me 4 to 0 a couple of years ago too. I was almost over that... almost.

Next year if we are not too concerned with placing tags, maybe we could ban wo-men to protect our manly egos. 

I am going back to Port A. for one last look... hoping the water is not too cold.

TC


----------

